# Kyle Anderson and the rule of realistic expectations



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Gregg Popovich sure seems to have his hands full at the moment, even for someone with one of the deepest and most experienced rosters in the league. He seems to have settled on the starters, with Tiago Splitter reclaiming his job after a month-long trial run with Aron Baynes that was somewhat successful for him but fairly disastrous for the team as a whole. Pop also seems to have gone back to last year's rotation, now that the Tony Parker of old is back, meaning that Patty Mills is the backup point and Cory Joseph once again finds himself on the outside looking in, a spot guy at best. Boris Diaw has been highly disappointing, to the degree that sometimes Matt Bonner checks in for him and other times with Kawhi Leonard getting minutes at the four in a small-ball lineup. Popovich has steadily maintained that when he goes small it's to match-up with what opponents are doing, but you don't necessarily have to twist his arm most nights when Diaw isn't engaged on the floor.
> 
> So when someone asked him a while back what he expected out of rookie Kyle Anderson, when the rookie was called up from the D-League, Pop's blunt answer was hardly surprising.
> 
> ...


http://www.poundingtherock.com/2015...derson-and-the-rule-of-realistic-expectations


----------

